# First private training class



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji and I had our first private session with an AMAZING lady, someone who has umpteen kerbillion AKC titles and trained in schutzhund (at Sch Club of Orlando). Her immediate evaluation: my dog is aggro and is "thisclose" to.... well, she didn't elaborate and she doesn't have to.







She did say he IS fixable but it will take very careful work and BOTH of us have to be on the same page. She also recommended a Gentle Leader head collar and explained why this may work better than the prong. All of you know that I am not a fan of this at all but I am keeping an open mind and her explanations make sense. The prong does nothing but fire Renji up even more. The halter allows for more control, allows me to move his head away as a forced redirect, and, if worse comes to worse, it will pull his muzzle closed. She didn't mention muzzling, but we'll see. I'm going to give this a try and see how it works and report back here either way. She did say that I need to put it on him, treat him, then take it off him, repeatedly, for a couple weeks until he no longer cares about the device before we can think about going for a walk.

Tons more advice was given, she was really awesome. We talked for a couple hours and she only charged me for a half hour. Couldn't believe it. She says we're fine with obedience, don't even worry about that, at this point it's all about controlling his world and dealing with situations in the correct manner. I'm still digesting everything. The center does have an agility field to die for, gorgeous horses, a flock of sheep, siiiigh.... to have property like that.









Bluntly and honestly, I do not feel I have the skill level nor the comfort level to handle this dog. He's a great dog and she even said his pushy nature would be great for competition (and it is), but she made no bones about how careful we must be in working on his mentality toward situations in life (other dogs, other people, etc). So he is likely fixable, and I believe it, but I wonder if I have the ability to do that. We do not live in an ideal situation for his problem. It's like forcing a panic attack-prone person with phobias of crowds to walk through a shopping mall at Christmas just to go use a bathroom. Except his is not fear-aggression. So we have to change how we live with him (and I don't let him get away with jack as it is, guess I was wrong) and how we handle people and dogs, and just go from there. Just take it day by day. She is a fantastic trainer, though. Our next session is Friday to see how he'll do with another dog, then if she is comfortable with how he reacts, we're doing a group class the next day, but we'll be waaaaay off to a side.

All you people who think $1000+ is too much to pay for a puppy from superb lines and excellent breeders who bend over backwards to breed for stellar temperament, you don't know what you're nitpicking on. To the breeders who put temperament above everything else, a thousand thank yous.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It seems like what you are lacking is confidence. What would it take for you to get that? Why do you think you cannot handle this dog? Not to be sappy, but I think you'll do a lot better if you THINK you will do a lot better.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd have to agree with you on that. I wish I had a better foundation of dog ownership rather than my very first dog being this way to help me through, but it is what it is. I'll make mistakes, but my main fear is that there are some mistakes that absolutely cannot be made without severe consequences. I wouldn't care so much if we had a big yard where we could pick and choose when we work in public.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Diane,

I've followed your posts about Renji for a long time. I think you can learn a lot from one another! I've never paid much up front for a dog (not a buy a dog type) but I have adopted dogs with and without major issues. The previous two (prior to Rafi) had major issues like Renji. Basu went from being the dog who everyone was scared of (I often sat on him just to be sure when we were in public) to being a great dog who was totally predictable. Sure I still had to be on high alert at all times but I knew how to read him and the last few years of his life were relatively easy. He still barked and charged like Cujo but I could call him off.









I think you can do this. I don't think that a muzzle is a bad idea if it will make you feel comfortable and confident about your ability to handle him. A gentle leader may or may not work. I have seen dogs bite through them, set their heads against them (Basu) and all kinds of other problems but I have also seen them work. I think it really depends on the dog. The training tool that worked for me was the front clip harness. I attached it to the flat collar and I had something where I could control his body and I was sure he wasn't going to get out of it. It is a neutral tool as dogs do not react negatively to it and you can get them going on it right away. 

So chin up and try to get your attitude up too! You and Renji can figure this out! You've already come so far together!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hey Diana-

How did she evaluate him?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=718585&page=0#Post718585
I took that old farty fart to a great trainer when he was young. Similar report. Fear aggression, other issues related to genetic temperament, probably made worse from some from experiences before I got him. Had I not been committed to him he would have recommended you know what. I also have a dog with "regular" aggression and do the exact same as I have for Kramer and it really helps. 

That guy was great. No physical punishment but constant mental exercise and control in a positive way. When Kramer would do something it was always my idea. He hated that at first-I would say good down when he'd lay down so he'd get back up. I told him when to get on the furniture. But not in a certain tone-just conversational. 

Now that Kramer is older and we have made it almost 15 years without an incident- "the incident" - despite having gone to many places and meeting many people and dogs (he modeled for Petsmart, was in a Christmas play and has been able to deal positively now with people for I'd say the last 10 years, starting at 5 being much more settled), having some close calls (don't hug him-he's SORE from agility-eek, still shaking when things really make him nervous), etc. I see VERY clearly that he is now again vulnerable due to his age. And nowwwwwwwww I get it. 

All those behaviors weren't based on anything but that-vulnerability. I don't know the right word for dogs for vulnerability-fear seems to be too much a label type word. I really think that feeling we can identify with more is that being left open to injury, to harm, to the unknown that the word vulnerable paints. 

I go back and realize that all the things I did to build him up-all the positive obedience, agility, very controlled and systematically desensitized interactions with people-all the capabilities and competencies that he developed helped him so much more than the discipline did (though they wouldn't have without that foundation of positive based NILIF). All the ways I showed him I would protect him from the world, took away that vulnerability and allowed him to be the best he could be. 

So now, we start again. I am going to try to make sure he lives these last years out feeling as confident and as good as a dog like him can feel. 

Aggressive dogs (without the fear) are also "vulnerable" to a world that they think is out to get them-and they can get them first. So it all goes back to showing them over and over that this is not the case. And the other part is-if the world does come to get you, they have to get through me first! 

You can do this. I basically made a treatment plan for him based on my work as a counselor. Think of how you break things down in your profession, making small tasks happen without stressing systems-I would imagine! But you can definitely do it. Think of who he is and what he is about-he's not a logic puzzle or a pushbutton thing that goes from point A to point B. He's a thinking feeling being or animal and when you get to that level of communication with him it will flow. 

You can do it! 

http://www.flyingdogpress.com not sure if you've ever wandered around her site...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heyas Diana!
I totally hear ya. Know all those great "work gradually up to distractions" ecersises? NOPE! We live in a highrise in the German version of downtown Manhattan..







so I relate to what you are dealing with, with Renji. But, you have several big plusses here: You have the support of a good trainer, I did not. This trainer sounds like she can really help bring out the best in this dog, as well as helping him overcome his issues. Like everyone will be telling you, this will make you a better handler (annoying way to do it, huh!) and this will be the BEST dog you have ever had. (you will absolutely begin to believe that a year from now)









I hate Haltis and Gentle Leaders. But BOY do they help in reactivity situations when it is a temperament issue!







Someone 'splained it to me like this: Think of the prong, or any tightening collar-- it grabs fast to a vulnerable body part.. the throat! If you were a reactive dog, and weren't already tense walking with your handler in an iffy situation.. you would be with a prong or choke on! YIKES!! Double-creepy.... reactivity trigger >AND being grabbed by the throat? Yikes! And with workingline dogs and some other dogs.. it totally escalates any "gonna getcha" aggression. 

Yes, this is a long road. But you have a supportive trainer, and despite issues, a QUALITY dog under there.







Think of all his good points.. now envision them being ENHANCED by training and classes and being able to live your life with him as YOU envision it.







This is do-able. You can do this! Genetics is tough to override, but in time, _the dog developes different default behaviors _in stressed situations. It takes time. You can do this, Diana. I believe in you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the encouragement! Jean, I totally agree on the vulnerability thing. Looking back, I can pick apart all the things I've done wrong, but can't worry about that, just have to look to the future! I've gotten good tips about how to deal with interactions that I'll put to use. Kramer's gorgeous, btw. What a looker! 

Since class, I've been more conscious of being calm. When he bolts out of the crate for potty (and I don't blame him for that), I used to just nab him and collar him, but I am now doing a new approach- he must sit of his own accord and hold still. If he moves, I stop putting on the collar. Took him a bit and he was getting quite nervous, but we had success. Then came door opening time. He had to sit calmly, and as soon as he did, I praised him and out we went. He actually walked better on the leash this way than if I ordered him around. Same as at the street corner, although he stood for a looooong time before sitting. But before, where I usually had to remind him to not forge, you could tell he was making the effort to control himself. Brilliant! Last night he DID forge ahead but what I did was wordlessly turn around and walk the other direction, he self-corrected on the leash, then I turned around with him in line with me. Had to do this once more but on the second time back around, he watched me closely. A big step forward, I'd say.

The biggest hurdle for me will be keeping MYSELF calm. Everyone tells me I'm bigtime a Type A and if you see me at work, I'm like a racquetball in a court that's been shot out of a cannon- bouncing all over the place at ridiculous speeds! This dog will either be my worst nightmare (if I allow a Big Mistake to happen) or the best thing to have happened to me (breaking down both our barriers and achieving a title or even a CGC). One day at a time.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Diana, you can do it!!! I agree with Jean, look at some of Suzanne Clothier's books. I read Bones Would Rain from the Sky and it changed my outlook on training, on me as a trainer and my relationship with Gracie. I am much more relaxed with her now. It was a life-changing book for me. Good luck







and keep us posted.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Diana, find your Zen. Then, share it with Renji. Think of the calm, relaxed, no-nonsense leaders in your life. Didn't you always feel so safe with them? Nothing bad could happen to you by their side, you just knew it.

Chin up, deep belly-breathing.. this will all work fine. A super trainer is supporting you! You are NOT alone with this. Look also at all the tools you have in your toolbox, if you have an open mind: training, guidance from folks here on the board who have been there, different tools such as the Gentle Leader, all the super books out there on working with dogs with issues, and even therapies such as TTouch, Bach flower homeopathy, anything. You have a LOT of options awaiting your use with Renji!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

hi diana









first







on your renji. sorry i didnt know about him sooner.

i know you are very knowledge about dogs and especially the GSD 
and i dont doubt your ability to be able to apply the things that will best fit your situation, all in good time. 

just to get me caught up, how old is he and how long have you had him? also, what are his issues?

im not really sure what renjis problems are but this may help you anyway... something i learned some time ago working with forrest is that when i say very little and just slowing things down it makes a world of difference to his state of mind. its calm-assertive energy that really does make the difference [a wonderful lesson i learned from cesar milan and with my last trainer]. 

and you do need to give yourself alittle more credit here, you got some help and you have learned alot about dogs and their behavior beforehand. its just going to take some time to see clearly how it all applies to your situation. you have made mistakes and probably will make a few more along the way. but WHO hasnt??!!! your open mind will make all the difference to your boy and the relationship you have with him, so lighten up!

as you work with renji your skills will improve and so will your comfort level handling him. you are learning together. but you are also building/strengthening your bond during the process and there will come a time that you will be the one he trust more than anything or anyone, that will give you more control over his behavior. 

as you get frustrated so will renji, as you get angry so will renji, as you get silly so will renji, as you get excited so will renji, as you build confidence so will renji, as you are calm so is renji, as you succeed so will renji. you get my point?









and just one more thing, if you would feel more comfortable and confident handling him with him being muzzled around others being you live in a busy area than why not use one? keep in mind i dont know for sure if his issues are aggression, and if so how much, so im apologizing in advance if im way out of line with this suggestion. but i feel it would make you more relaxed than without it during those would be tense situations. and if you feel better and not on edge it would help renji a great deal.

best of luck to you both!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sorry if I missed previous posts, but how old is Renji. 

Your last paragraph mentions high end breeders, and despite being a rescue guy I still lean toward the good breeders even for a companion dog, like mine. Was Renji adopted from a high end breeder or not. And if so what type of temperent were you looking for. 

As for the lady, if you are confident in her, stick with it.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Quote:The biggest hurdle for me will be keeping MYSELF calm.


By George, I think you 'got it!' 

It's always about the handler having confidence. Dogs read determination and confidence (and, yes, with practice - you can fake it). Once you fake it a few times and see that it works, the confidence will be rooted in reality.

Just watch my DH - much stronger than me - try to handle Jack and Sofie... NOT! And he is not shy about calling me in to take over.

If the muzzle will give you comfort, give it a try.

It always helps me to remember that I'm taller than the dog. LOL - that has to count for something, right?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Been down and out for a bit now. Shortly after I made this post, Renji fell ill and then so did I. He's fine, I'm fine, just minor ailments. He's been to the vet and I haven't justified a visit for myself, but either way he's been resting and I just haven't been in the mood to deal with anything. Now let's see if I can answer some questions.

We think he's now close to two years of age but when he got him nearly a year ago we were told he was the age then what we believe he is now. All we know is that he was found wandering around Orlando dragging a busted tie-out. A trainer found him but looking back, she did not keep him at home with her dogs and when she took him out she did caution us to ignore him until he relaxes. Since then, his behavior has been progressively getting worse. Training is getting better insofar as he knows commands quite well, but the behavior is not. He's not pure GSD, but looks to be an even split GSD x chow.



> Quote:as you work with renji your skills will improve and so will your comfort level handling him.


Right now I feel it's the opposite- I'm less comfortable handling Renji the more he shows me about how he sees the world. I try to do what my trainer advised to take him out when no one's around and find quiet places to work with him slowly, but it never fails that a dog or a person pops out of the woodwork and then he immediately tenses up, and not in a fearful way. He reacts with aggression, that is his first response. What was I looking for in temperament? A dog that could be included in activities as a member of the family. Now when my fiance and I want to take a walk, either we must be hyper vigilant with the dog and be very careful what we do and where we go (and it turns into a stressful chore rather than a relaxing time) or we leave him at home. That's not how dog ownership should be. The dog shouldn't be left at home when going somewhere dog-friendly or even dog-encouraged, nor should he be stowed away when guests come, but that's what happens. Hopefully we go back to training this week if both of us are healthy.

Don't get me wrong, he is great when it's just "his bubble" and not the world. He is awesome at tug games, outs beautifully on command, allows me to take the tug when I let him win; he can do long distance sits and downs with voice, hand signal, and whistle signal; he seems like he'd be a good tracker (I've tried scent pads with him and his nose is down the whole time); he will focus FOREVER if he thinks you have his toy; so yes there is an awesome dog in there somewhere, however he does have this very serious problem. And he has a Type AAA owner which certainly doesn't help.









And if I whine anymore, a cheese shop will spring up next to me.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Diana,

You are assembling all these wonderful tools to work with Renji and I hope that it makes sense to you to continue with him. I just wondered from your last post whether you have used an additional tool:



> Originally Posted By: DianaM he will focus FOREVER if he thinks you have his toy


Can you take a toy with you on walks when you might encounter a strange dog or person, stop the walk the moment Renji tenses and then whip out the toy? You've probably tried this, but he seems to have a really strong drive you can use.

Mary Jane


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJane
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaM he will focus FOREVER if he thinks you have his toy
> ...


You posted this before I could. Have you walked him with his highest valued tug in your pocket for redirection? He sounds sharp, but focused. Maybe accentuating his positive attributes will be able to control his negatives.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

He doesn't focus for his prized toys nor food if a big distraction is out there. If the distraction is far enough away and I run around with him (on leash so he has no choice but to run with), he'll distract for a bit, but not enough. Plus, I can tell he still retains a tense side while playing and this is not something I reinforce (see threat, assume the aggression, get playtime, get rewarded). This is also something my trainer advised against. She said for him, the best method would be for him to place complete trust in me and give up on making all decisions. Indoors though, he is completely focused on us. Outdoors too, provided there are no distractions. I have tried working him around distractions but as soon as he notices them, he goes on full alert. 

What exactly he does is he sees a threat, he stiffens up, goes tiptoe, tail goes up, ears up and forward, head up, stares, and then he hackles at his neck and if he's real pissed, his butt hackles too but never his back. There is nothing that says fear in there, he is ready to rumble and even looking to start it.







This was one of the first things my trainer pointed out, his response even surprised her. And this was just when I walked up to her with Renji and shook her hand- she didn't even say hi to him or acknowledge his presence in any way.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 22, 2007)

Did she say you have to divert his attention onto you immediately? Even before he acknowledges the distraction? His attention should always be on you. At least thats what I have been learning with Rosie. And she can be very stubborn and will NOT look at me! Then she will look for only seconds, and sometimes we finally get it and sometimes the distraction goes away before I finally get her full attention. In class it takes about 15 min to get her focus when we first get there. Even then if we do a set of obstacles too many times she loses interest and tries to run to one of the other dogs.
Keep working on it though and you can do it. I know you can because I am and I am not a type A, forceful person by nature.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Diana, I would highly recommend reading Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. It's chock full of exercises to deal with dogs with issues, retraining their emotional responses to triggers, and deepening their connection with their owner. She competes in agility and teaches agility classes, but everything in the book would pertain just as well for companion dogs. 

It won awards as the Best Dog Training Book of 2007, Best Dog Sport Book of 2007, and Runner up, Best Dog Behavior Book for Owners of 2007 from the International Institute for Applied Companion Animal Behavior. I can't say enough good things about this book. In it she refers to Dr. Karen Overall's (she runs University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine's Behavior Clinic) Protocol for Relaxation, a 15 day series of exercises as a foundation for behavior modification. 

I started it a week ago in preparation for Keefer's Control Unleashed workshop next weekend, and I have to admit, I was a skeptic. It starts out SO easy - the first few days we were doing things I had done in their puppy classes, and then gradually we work up to things that will be VERY difficult for them, such as remaining calm and relaxed on their mat while I open the front door and ring the bell. But already I'm seeing differences - they are more calm and relaxed in public places like the brewpub, the cats are acting differently towards them, and even last night when I dremeled their nails Dena was less twitchy when I handled her paws. If you're interested, PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Mary, we didn't get that far yet except to seriously work on focus. We definitely need to work on it more outside, though.

Cassidys Mom, sent you a PM! I've also finally ordered the Gentle Leader. Still can't believe I plunked down $17 for a halter that belongs on a horse, but hey, if it works and helps, you betcha I'll be preaching that fact and singing praise of the thing. Fitting it on him is going to be such a trip- we'll probably BOTH need a beer after that!







Before anyone comments, I know that I am to put it on, praise/click/treat, then take it off a kerbillion times a day for a couple weeks before attempting to actually take him on a walk wearing the halter. I'll pass on the bucking bronco.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sent you the RP stuff. Even if it doesn't help at all (and I think it will) it certainly won't harm him. She recommends you go through the whole 15 day program in several different places in your house, and then outside, and also that everyone in the house does it. I know my hubby won't, so I just make sure that he's going to be busy for 15 or 20 minutes so he's not barging in and out of the house while I'm working with them. 

My house isn't big enough to do it in several different rooms, but I'll probably do it in the backyard, and I want to eventually do it with both dogs at the same time after I finish working with them separately. Right now I crate Dena in another room while I work with Keefer, and then switch dogs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I did Day One of the protocol that Cassidys Mom posted and it's fun! Renji did have a tough time with some of the tasks (I think he was overly excited to get fried bacon) but I can tell that this will help with self control. Since Renji stays downstairs, I'll only work on this in the living room but probably just migrate around the room. Can't do it in the kitchen as he slips on the tile a lot. After perfect practice indoors, I think we'll move to the porch outside- closest thing we have to a yard!

You're over halfway done, do you find they're a lot more calm and focused?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Diana, yes! I did day 9 today, and both of them laid their heads down on the mat several times. At first they'd just do it when I was out of sight - I'd come back and their heads were down. But when I was there doing stuff, or just counting down the 5, 10, or 15 second stays, they were watching me, although with soft eyes and a relaxed expression. Now they're actually putting their heads down on the mat even when I'm right there. I think they're bored with me!







They're also more calm after we're done. 

Other than the one day Keefer got off the mat when Elvis was around, neither of them have budged. Keep at it, and let me know how he does. If you get to any point and he has a hard time staying on the mat, back up and see if you can lower the criteria a bit to make it easier. You only want to progress to the next level once he's mastered the previous level.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Well we took a break for a bit and repeated day one today. He was MUCH better, but I'll do day one at least one more time before proceeding to the next step. We did some other little clicker work things and ended on a positive note. He's searching the ground for leftover bits of chicken and looking at me with the "I'm ready for more, come on" look. I'm not using a mat though, is it a must for this exercise? 

Tomorrow the GL arrives. I'll have on hand some awesome super yummy treats to convince him that the GL is his friend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No, it's not a must to have a mat, I just like the idea of associating RP (relaxation and calm) with a mat so that you can eventually generalize that feeling anywhere by putting the mat wherever you want. Some people even bring the mat to the vet's office. Mat work is part of the CU exercises, so many people combine the two by doing RP on a mat, and it could even be done in a crate, or just pick a spot on the floor to go through the exercises. 

It might take Renji a few days to figure it out, but it sounds like he's starting to get it. Yesterday I had to ring the doorbell for the first time (day 11?) and it went okay. I set up Keefer out of view of the door, and the first two times I walked to the door I just opened it, closed it, and came back to treat before trying it with the bell. He got up the first two times, but didn't bark, and I just repeated those steps until I could go out of sight and ring the bell without him reacting. 

Dena, who is much better in almost every way than Keef, is the watchdog of the house, so I knew that this would be a bigger challenge for her. She ALWAYS barks at the doorbell, so I first set her up so she could see the front door, and know that it was me ringing the bell (lowering the criteria). She barked several times, and got up three or four times to come to the door when I rang, but I was able to repeat the steps until she was just laying there on the mat waiting for me to come back, and then I moved her mat back where I'd put Keefer's, so the door was out of sight, and we went through those tasks again. For the hardest task of the day I had to open the door, ring the bell and wait 10 seconds out of sight before returning to praise and treat. She didn't break or bark! 

I think I'll repeat yesterday's exercises before moving onto today's since they were not perfect. They did really well though, better than I expected.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Got the GL! It's not so bad to fit, actually. Renji was excited right from the start, sniffing this new thing I pulled out and he even thought it was a toy at first. I let him sniff it, then I broke out the leftover roast chicken, tore off big chunks, and proceeded to put it on Renji while feeding him chunks of chicken, then taking off the GL. I think I have it to a pretty good fit, but definitely not "the" fit. I made a HUGE deal of putting it on, practically threw a party, fed him food, he only pawed at it twice but I distracted him and kept feeding the treats. After a couple minutes of this, I removed the GL, became very silent, put the GL away, then put Renji back in the crate. I want to repeat this process and I hope to have the end goal that Renji absolutely cannot wait to get the silly thing on. 

I'm sure he's sitting in the crate, thinking, "Okay, she just got home from work, took me to potty, brought out this neat little toy, but then she put it on my head which felt really bizarre, but then she got super duper cheerful and happy and then kept stuffing delicious chicken into my mouth, then all of a sudden she took it off and things are boring and foodless again.. maybe that little thing that went on my head is a good thing?" We'll see. I'll do it at least a couple times a day.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great start, Diana. I hope this proves to be a positive experience for both of you.


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

sounds like a great introduction to the GL!! great job diana!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

So far.. the second and third times I brought out the GL last night, Renji's eyes went wide and he actually tried to get his muzzle through the nose loop himself, all the while going nutso trying to get the goodies I had. Even when we start walking I have to make sure to carry goodies with me! I am also making him sit for every single little thing. He has to sit and wait as calm as possible before I open the crate and he has to wait for my verbal release. And if he shoots out like a maniac, I put him back and we start over. Must sit while I put on my shoes and before going in and out the door. I try to remember to make him sit before I pet him but I know there is still room for improvement in the NILIF department, just have to remember when to make him sit.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Today was a good day. Had a shipment come in from family in a HUGE box. Took the empty box and laid it on its side as a flimsy tunnel, and within a couple minutes Renji learned the "tunnel" command and was happily flying through the tunnel! I have the scratch on my stomach to prove just how happy.







I also took him out for a potty break, and just as we crossed the street to the grassy area I see a baseball bounce up near us and nearly hitting my car and a neighbor's. I quickly moved Renji away as he loves balls and I saw one teenage boy out of the group of three casually walk up to it. Renji was on high alert. 

Somehow I remained very calm and I put him in a sit, then I slowly yet surely eased myself in front of him acting as a barrier between him and the boys (just as visual/mental- we kept our distance). I stood tall and strong with my hands on my hips as I was also very irritated at the teen for whacking a ball with a bat towards cars. When he got close, I sternly suggested he hit the ball towards the field rather than the cars as this time he came very close to hitting them. He apologized, and then I ended it by saying "let's not have a next time," then a thank you. And Renji, I am happy to say that that little moof stayed in a sit behind me and did not even bark.







A HUGE step in the right direction!

We also did more GL fun times today. When I brought it out, he leaped up and pointed his muzzle right to the nose loop like a dolphin trying to jump through a hoop. He didn't once paw at it but I can tell it still feels weird to him. Either way, he was happy, and I took off the GL, ended the party and crated him for a few minutes of "oh darn, I want that head-thingy back now 'cause it gets me food," then he had dinner. 

WTG, Renji!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Today was a good day.


Sounded more like a GREAT day to me!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree, sounds like it's going very well!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*2nd class = PROGRESS!*










This morning we went for our second class, this time a group class! Thankfully, the group consisted only of a very nice owner of an adorable show basset hound gal who didn't give a darn about anything which was exactly what Renji needed. In the background were a bunch of boarded dogs behind a fence that Renji could see but we were far enough away that he could see them without worrying (and there was a gorgeous mal, a beautiful terv, and a very nice GSD). We worked on focus, moving away from distraction, taking treats from a stranger, walking around people, and just being calm and relaxed. Renji did SUPER! I was so happy! He did try to take a shot at my trainer but nothing happened; this was early on and since then he had taken treats from her and her assistant and did just wonderful. 

For meeting people, we teach a command called "Go see" which means "you only get to go up to the person when I say it's okay, and you'll get good things and I'll make sure you stay safe," so it's always a controlled situation. The trainer stood with her back to Renji, looking away, holding a big piece of hot dog in her hand which was down at her side and kept perfectly still, and she instructed me to walk up with Renji, stop three feet away, then give him the command to "go see" and allow him to walk up and take the treat while she stayed perfectly still. If he dallies or the instant he takes the treat, I call him to me happily while quickly moving backwards and give him another treat, that way he's not in a situation of potential pressure for more than a second or two. Didn't take him long to want to look for more treats! 

His focus was great, too! We worked on calling and rewarding our dogs by moving away and rewarding an approach with eye contact, moving away from stressful situations, direction changes to maintain focus, calmly sitting while giving attention, and he did great. I stayed calm while paying attention to his body language and calmly rewarded for relaxed posture and calmly taking in the surroundings and if his language changed even a hair, I moved him away, got his attention back, and praised/rewarded. Towards the end, we were about 10-15 feet away from the basset and I was able to maintain Renji in a very, very relaxed down where he just chilled out! The whole class was fantastic, and yes I had my fiance with me and he wants to go to more! $10 for 1.5 hours also cannot be beat.







Our trainer also said we're doing an amazing job and progressing really quickly and commented that I read his language very well and that it is an uncommon thing, so she's thrilled. So of course my confidence is through the roof! Renji was much calmer, he did awesome even around another dog, I've improved leaps and bounds and so did he. 

We can do this!


----------



## song032005 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: 2nd class = PROGRESS!*

yupee!!!! this deserves a happy dance!!!
















im so glad you had this great session! it really does so much for all of you and your fiance being their makes it all the better









great job!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 2nd class = PROGRESS!*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM Our trainer also said we're doing an amazing job and progressing really quickly and commented that I read his language very well and that it is an uncommon thing, so she's thrilled. So of course my confidence is through the roof! Renji was much calmer, he did awesome even around another dog, I've improved leaps and bounds and so did he.
> 
> We can do this!


Great job! Success improves confidence, and confidence will help bring more success as he learns that he can trust you to take care of him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: 2nd class = PROGRESS!*

Great! The biggest thing I see here is a change in Diana's attitude. Congratulations! 

Also in rereading the thread I noticed that when you started the thread you were tense when you took Renji out, fearing a reaction. I think you realize this doesn't help. Try being "relaxed but watchful" maybe? (My natural state seems to be "tense!" and boy does it mess things up.)


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 2nd class = PROGRESS!*

That is great news and sounds like the trainer is a good one understanding your dog.Keep up the good work!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: 2nd class = PROGRESS!*

Middle's right, my attitude is changing. At the first class I was nervous as I didn't know what to expect, and it got worse after finding out about Renji's behavior. Between the first class and today's class I was spouting doom and gloom even though I was working on him it was not until today's class that things are really looking good. Renji's also significantly more respectful of me lately... still need to work on my guy but he is getting there.


----------

